# Pergunta sobre a pronúncia de -e e -a



## notgrandiloquent

Olá,

Às vezes encontrava um problema com a pronuncia das vogais -e e -a no português de Portugal. 
Quando falar depressa tenho a impressão que não se ouve facilmente a diferença entre as duas. 
P.ex. -Quais são? °Estes / Estas!
Há uma diferença significante entre a pronúncia da vogal final nas palavras? Parece que tanto a -e como também a -a debilitam bastante.

Outro exemplo: tu falas / para que fales: qual é a diferença em pronúncia? Alguém podia explicá-lo com símbolos fonéticos?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## xiskxisk

São perfeitamente distinguíveis, pelo menos para quem está habituado. Além disso o "e mudo" é geralmente omitido, pelo que "estes" fica "êsh-tsh", enquanto "estas" fica "ésh-tash".

Quanto aos símbolos fonéticos, geralmente usa-se /ɐ/ para o "â", e /ɨ/ para o "e mudo".

Neste quadro: [/COLOR]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPA_vowel_chart_with_audio
As que mais soam com o verdadeiro som são: /ɜ/ para "â" e /ɪ̈/ para o "e mudo".

Ou podes ouvir também as seguintes palavras:
â
esta
de

Clearly differente.


----------



## notgrandiloquent

E como se pronunciariam falas e fales?


----------



## xiskxisk

Falas: 'fa.lɐʃ
Fales: 'fa.lɨʃ


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> Falas: 'fa.lɐʃ
> Fales: 'fa.lɨʃ



Nessa lista não tem português:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Close_central_unrounded_vowel

E diz:



> European Portuguese unstressed 〈e〉, often represented as /ɨ/, is actually a





> near-close near-back unrounded vowel, more narrowly transcribed using _ad hoc_ symbols such as [ɯ̽] (mid-centralized), [ɯ̟] (fronted) and [ʊ̜] (less rounded i.e. unrounded).


----------



## Outsider

A transcrição da vogal varia. Alguns autores usam /ɨ/, e francamente são sons parecidos, e próximos no mapa de vogais.


----------



## xiskxisk

Como disse, geralmente usa-se o /ɨ/ para representar o "e mudo", embora na realidade, pelo menos naquele quadro, não soe exactamente como o "e mudo" soa.

Sinceramente nem sempre a transcrição fonética permite conhecer exactamente os sons usados. O mais fácil é conhecere-los primeiro, ouvindo-os, sabendo que símbolos são usados para cada um, e depois podes identificá-los nas transcrições fonéticas.


----------



## Alandria

Essa é a vogal mais fechada do alfabeto fonético internacional.


----------



## Outsider

Não é mais fechada que um "i"... Mais recuada, sim... mas menos que um "u".


----------



## xiskxisk

É mais ou menos assim:







É um facto curioso o "e mudo" ser na realidade mais próximo de um "u" do que de um "e". Por esse motivo os brasileiros tendem a interpretá-lo como um "u", o que nos causa alguma estranheza porque para nós é um "e".


----------



## Alandria

O "a" átono de vocês soa quase (não exatamente) que um "ê" para nós.

ê minhê cazê


----------



## xiskxisk

A mim não me soam nada iguais: http://www.forvo.com/word/sexta-feira/#pt

Se o nosso â soasse ao vosso ê, feira soaria da mesma maneira que vocês visto que nós pronunciamos "fâira".


----------



## mexerica feliz

A maioria de pessoas pronuncia _fêra_.


----------



## Alentugano

xiskxisk said:


> A mim não me soam nada iguais: http://www.forvo.com/word/sexta-feira/#pt
> 
> Se o nosso â soasse ao vosso ê, feira soaria da mesma maneira que vocês visto que nós pronunciamos "fâira".



Eu digo /fêira/ e não /fâira/... está errado?


----------



## xiskxisk

Alentugano said:


> Eu digo /fêira/ e não /fâira/... está errado?


No Sul do país é comum dizer-se fêira ou até mesmo fêra, que é uma pronúncia coincidente com a do Brasil.

 Na norma padrão de Portugal diz-se fâira.


----------



## Alentugano

Na zona de Coimbra não é muito comum a dizer-se /fâira/, nem espâlho, etc... e estamos a falar do Centro do país.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> O "a" átono de vocês soa quase (não exatamente) que um "ê" para nós.
> 
> ê minhê cazê


Já me aconteceu ter essa impressão auditiva, e não somos os únicos...


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Já me aconteceu ter essa impressão auditiva, e não somos os únicos...



Viu? Bem que eu disse.


----------



## xiskxisk

Como se pode ver, o â de facto fica entre o ê e o á, isso não me surpreende, é natural nas línguas as vogais estarem mais ou menos espaçadas uniformemente para permitir o nosso cérebro distingui-las. Só achei estranho dizerem que soa parecido ao ê, isso não seria natural. Além que por motivos óbvios, associo mais facilmente essa vogal a um á do que a um ê.


Por exemplo nesta música: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX6hRyE_dcY

Não notam diferença no "viver a navegar"?
Ou em "beira-mar", não notam diferença da pronúncia desse "e" relativamente à do Brasil?
 Sendo que no Brasil é pronunciado como "ê" e em Portugal é "â". Se notam essa diferença é porque o nosso â afinal não soa como o ê.


----------

